
The ‘ghost work’ powering tech magic - hhs
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20190829-the-ghost-work-powering-tech-magic
======
lifeisstillgood
Alexa still uses "Mechanical turk" \- how much is the ratio?

I had assume alexa was really good at voice / text - it would be interesting
to know the difference. Does the API know when a query has been off loaded?

